# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Berisha thyen heshtjen: "Shenasi Rama, njeriu i Sigurimit në Lëvizjen e Dhjetorit"

## Albo

*EKSKLUZIVE/ Rrëfimi i rrallë i Sali Berishës. Të vërtetat e pa thëna të 25 viteve në politikë /VIDEO-INTERVISTA*



Për herë të parë, ish-kreu i PD-së dhe ish-kryeministri Sali Berisha ka bërë një rrëfim të plotë të jetës së tij politike. Që nga fillimet e angazhimit të tij, shkrimi në Gazetën Bashkimi në maj të vitit 1990, ngjarjet e 2 korrikut, lëvizja e Dhjetorit 1990 dhe më tutje, në të gjitha ku Berisha ka qenë protagonist vijnë të rrëfyera nga vetë protagonisti i atyre dhe këtyre ditëve.

Sali Berisha gjatë një interviste të dhënë në emisionin Fakt në SYRI.net, të gazetarit Çim Peka, tregon se kush nga ish-bashkëpunëtorët e viteve 90 i mungon. Gjithashtu ish-kryeministri ka një këshillë edhe për kreun e PD-së, Lulzim Basha.

Gjatë bisedës, Berisha tregon edhe rrugën se si mund të rrëzohet nga pushetit Edi Rama.





*INTERVISTA E PLOTË E SALI BERISHËS PËR SYRI.net*

Çim Peka: Zoti Berisha përshëndetje! Jemi më 11 dhjetor 20155, sot 25 vjet më parë, zoti Berisha a ju kujtohet ku keni qenë në këto momente?

Berisha: Në këto momentet kam qenë në Qytetin Studenti, duke pritur studentët të ktheheshin nga takimi që zhvilluan me Ramiz Alinë, në të cilin studentët parashtruan haptas kërkesën për pluralizëm politik dhe themelimin e partisë së tyre, me të cilin do të garonin në zgjedhjet e ardhshme dhe aty ka qenë e gjithë Tirana.

Çim Peka: Kur e morët vesh lajmin, ose si e morët vesh lajmin që tashmë në Shqipëri do të kishte një parti tjetër politike përveç Partisë së Punës?

Berisha: Zhvillimet para takimet ishin të tilla sa që takimi do të kurorëzohej do të konkretizohej me pranimin me imponimin e pluralizmit nga lëvizja e fuqishme studentore-qytetare e Tiranës. Ai takim në vlerësim tim kishte këtë qëllim.

Çim Peka: Zoti Berisha në çdo 8 dhjetor ose 11 dhjetor kritikët tuaj konstante në këto 25 vjet gjatë qeverisjes tuaj rihedhin në tregun mediatik një tezë, se ju ishit i dërguari i Ramiz Alisë tek studentët. A keni pas 25 viteve një përgjigje definitive për të?

Berisha: Unë mendoj se përgjigjen më definitive për këtë e ka dhënë Ramiz Alia. Dhe ata që shtrojnë këtë tezë, ata veçse ngjasin Ramizistë mjeranë. Pse e ka dhënë Ramiz Alia? Së pari në qoftë se ai do të merrte përsipër se e dëshironte pluralizmin politik, absolutisht ai do të kishte një vend tjetër megjithë problemet e mëdha të shkuara të tij në historinë e vendit. Është Ramiz Alia që në mënyrë të saktë dhe të kristaltë i thotë në intervistë gazetarit, vite pas pluralizmit se unë nuk isha për pluralizimin. Ti atribuosh atë që sishte është një naivitet os një arsyetim pothuajse primitiv. Ramiz Alia po të ishte për pluralizmit nuk kishte asnjë vështirësi të ndiqte shembull të Grosit apo të udhëheqëse të tjerë të vendeve ish-komuniste, natyrisht do largohej nga skena, por do largohej si njeriu që e nxiti pluralizmin, si njeriu që i tha në një moment të caktuar vendit që koha ka ardhur për të hapur dyert e pluralizmit në Shqipëri. Së dyti Ramiz Alia ka pohuar në mënyrë të përsëritur dhe në prani të të tjerëve se të dërguarit e mi tek studentët ishin Skënder Gjinushi dhe Lisandër Bashkurti. Absolutisht tek studentët kam shkuar pa ditur se më kanë kërkuar, nuk e kam ditur se ata më kanë kërkuar. Megjithatë po të ktheheni në vitet 90-të, Sali Berisha kishte një seri shkrimesh, të cilat përbënin një platformë të qartë për mua të asaj Shqipërie që dëshiroja të ishte. Në shkrimin e parë unë denoncoj izolimin si një proces me pasoja fatale për kombin, i cili theksoj sjell psikozën dhe shterpërinë e tij, përdoret për të ruajtur privilegjet. Në shkrimin e parë i bëj apel inteligjencës shqiptare.

Çim Peka: Që është një shkrim i botuar para pluralizmit?

Berisha: Është një shkrim i botuar më 20 maj të vitit 1990.

Çim Peka: Zoti Berisha sot është pak e pakuptimtë të paktën për këtë brez. Si mund të botohej një kritikë kaq e ashpër kundër izolimit në shtypin e partisë në maj të 90-s?

Berisha: Sepse ishin të panumërt ata që nuk e donin izolimin. Sepse ai që botoi shkrimin Zija Çela, mori një risk të madh për vete, por ishte në të njëjtën valë me mua për sa i përket izolimit. Natyrisht unë bëra artikullin por guxim të njëjtë tregoi ai që botoi artikullin. Po në këtë shkrim denoncoj censurën, është e shkruar e zezë mbi të bardhë, se e drejta për informimin është e drejta për të vërtetën dhe se censura krijon autocensurën, dublicitetin, krijon krastimin e intelektualit me potencialin e tij intelektual. Po në këtë shkrim flas haptaz, kërkoj pluralizmin e mendimit, për të cilin shprehem se është lokomotiva dhe pa pluralizëm mendimi nuk mund të ketë debat. Kërkoj ndryshimin e ligjit për organizatat parashtetërore, shoqërinë civile, se kishte ligj por vareshin të gjitha në ministri. Pas këtij shkrimi Sali Berisha bën një shkrim tjetër.

Çim Peka: Ndalojmë pas këtij shkrimi. Cila ka qenë sjellja e institucioneve të kohës ndaj Sali Berishës pas këtij shkrimi zoti Berisha?

Berisha: Pas këtij shkrimi ishte një akull, një ftohje, domethënë një qëndrim i akullt ndaj meje, por unë para se të bëj shkrimin kisha marrë vendimin tim. Unë isha shumë i qetë, ecja i vendosur, që nuk do të arrij kurrë qëllimin tim të shoh vendin të lirë, por të bëj atë që mund të bëj në maksimum par se ata të më godasin mua, kjo ishte sepse isha i bindur që ata do më përgjigjeshin. Është gjëja më e thjeshtë ishte në atë kohë ti përgjigjeshe një intelektuali.

Çim Peka: Zoti Berisha pjesë e këtij grupi, e këtij shkëmbi akulli, a u bënë dhe miqtë tuaj të kohës? E thënë më shkurt a ju lanë vetëm miqtë tuaj të kohës?

Berisha: Miqtë fare të afërt nuk më lanë vetëm. Por problemi çfarë ndodhi që të jem i hapur me këtë. Nuk prisja që të mos kishte një gjallërim më të madh publik të pluralitetit të mendimit, këtë nuk e prisja. Prisja që edhe të tjerë të angazhoheshin në këtë. Sepse viti 90-të çfarë ishte? Vitit 90-të shoqëria shqiptare ishte përsëri shoqëria monizmit total, monizmit politik, monizmit të mendimit. Monizmit pronësor. Nuk ka jetuar një komb në një monizëm të tillë siç kemi jetuar ne. Dhe prisja që këto shkrime të inkurajonin shkrime të tjera, por kjo për hir të vërtetës kjo nuk ndodhi. Prova më dëshpëruese e atij viti ishte 2 korriku. 2 korriku në historinë e luftës kundër diktaturës, pas kryengritjes së Postribës dhe akteve të tjera, përbën aktin më kurajoz të shqiptarëve kundër diktaturës. Mos harro se viti 90-të pavarësisht se regjimi ishte i lodhur ai vriste çdo javë në kufijtë e Shqipërisë. Gjatë vitit 90-të në regjistër zyrtar janë 94 të vrarë. Gjatë vitit 90-të për herë të parë pas shumë vitesh ndoshta u bënë zvarritjet e kufomave në Sarandë dhe në Shkodër, dhe të gjitha kto pasi ishte hequr ligji i tradhtisë së lartë për arratinë. Të gjitha këto ndodhin, kështu që regjimi i lodhur por regjimi vriste, kjo mesa duket njerëzit i mbante në terror. 2 korriku për mua ishte kulmi i guximit të shqiptarëve kundër diktaturës. Çfarë ishte kufi shtetëror në Tiranë, që ishin muret e ambasadave u thyen dhe u kapërcyen. Çfarë bëri shoqëria? Çfarë bëmë ne intelektualët? Duarkryq, një pjesë ju vërsulën të rinjve, ne që si pranuam ti qortojmë,, përsëri ne nuk u derdhëm në shesh. Se në rast se në 2 korrik Tirana do të derdhej në bulevard dhe në sheshin Skënderbej, Ramiz Alia dhe regjimi i tij merrte fund, e sigurtë, por kjo nuk ndodhi. Nuk pati qëndrim totalisht indiferent totalisht, sepse në fakt janë përcjellë nga njerëzit në dy anët e rrugë, ndoshta dhe familjarët e tyre por nuk pati derdhje. Ramiz Alia arriti ta ngrejë me shpejtësiMurin e Berlinit përsëri në Tiranë. Razim Alia po të donte pluralizmin ai ishte një rast i artë për ta fut Shqipërinë në rrjedhë, ai bëri të kundërtën. Si bëri të kundërtën? Shpërtheu një valë terrori e paparë mbas largimit të të rinjve që hynë në ambasada.

Çim Peka: Para se të skojmë tek kjo, ka një debat ose më saktë një akuzë mbi shkrimtarin e madh Ismail Kadare, i cili sipas shtypit të kohës është shprehur se ata që po ikin në ambasada janë jashtëqitja e kombit. Zoti Berisha në dijeninë tuaj kush e ka thënë këtë shprehje?

Berisha: Unë besoj, që të jem i sinqertë ja kanë atribuuar, por unë nuk e besoj kurrë që ai e ka thënë këtë shprehje. Nuk e kam dëgjuar me zë dhe figurë Ismail Kadarenë të thotë një fjalë të tillë. Përkundrazi nga ato kujtime të pakta që kam, pikërisht nga ato ditë, kam një shëtitje veças jo bashkë, megjithëse ne njiheshim kishim miqësi, tek Hotel Arbëria ishin transferuar nga ambasada turke tek Hotel Arbëria disa të rinj që ishin futur në ambasadë dhe ambasada turke në marrëveshje me qeverinë i kishte transferuar aty. Dhe aty pashë ishin disa të rinj që u shprehnin dashuri, u shprehnin mbështetje këtyre të rinjve që ishin si gjysmë arresti në dhomat e Hotel Arbërisë. Në atë shesh aty, për një kohë jo të shkurtër kemi lëvizur nga njëri skaj në tjetrin, jo bashkë, por veçmas Ismail Kadareja dhe Sali Berisha. Unë po i ndiqja me shumë admirimi atë guxim të tyre, por besoj të njëjtën gjë dhe Ismaili. Unë besoj se ajo ishte një trillim i mirëfilltë i propagandës.

Çim Peka: Meqenëse jemi tek mediat sepse normalisht regjimet kur bien dhe çoroditen, pavarësisht se ishin brilante në hermetizmin e tyre. Unë kam qenë 15 vjeç zoti Berisha në 2 korrik, si një tifoz në atë kohë për fatin tonë botërori në atë kohë luhej shumë afër Shqipërisë, luhej në Itali. Më 2 korrik luhej Gjermani-Angli dhe gjysma e shqiptarëve për mos thënë treçereku i shqiptarëve bënin tifozllik për Gjermanët më shumë se sa të ishte Shqipëria. Në 15 minutëshin e pushimit televizioni shtetëror që ishte i vetmi televizion ka dhënë një speciale dhe sot kur e mendoj për habinë time, të gjithë ata shqiptarë që po largoheshin, sipas asaj specialeje i drejtoheshin ambasadës Gjermane.

Berisha: Ambasada Gjermane ishte në një farë mënyre epiqendër e asaj ngjarjeje.

Çim Peka: Kjo është pyetja pse shqiptarët vërshuan drejt ambasadës Gjermane?

Berisha: Sepse ambasada Gjermane mbështeste atë lëvizje, e mbështeti dhe qëndroi. Qëndroi në anën e të rinjve. Ambasada gjermane nuk them se bëri nxitje masive, por me qëndrimin e saj mbështeti një lëvizje mendoj unë e cila, ishte jetike për vendin. Ajo ishte lëvizja më e guximshme. Pavarësisht se Ramiz Alia ja doli të ngrejë perden e hekurt prapë, shumë herë pyes veten, pa atë lëvizje ndoshta dhjetori nuk do vinte. Ndoshta shoqëria nga ajo lëvizje pësoi një frymëzim një inkurajim. Çfarë ndodhi në dhjetor? Në dhjetor disa qindra më pas mijëra studentë filluan demonstratën, por me shpejtësi të rrufeshme qyteti u dredh drejt tyre dhe krijoi një parzmore me të cilën e gjunjëzoi diktaturën. Është e vërtetë se merita më kryesore i përket lëvizjes studentore, por përsëri pa një mbështetje masive , diktatura nomenklatura kishte disa mjete që mund ti jepte zgjidhje saj lëvizjeje. Nuk i dha dot sepse në qytet vërshuan qindra-mijëra punëtorë, intelektualë, njerëz të thjeshtë, nuk ndodhi kjo më 2 korrik. Por ndofta 2 korriku bëri të mundur që të ndodhë dhjetori me studentët që shoqëria të arrijë në një nivel tjetër modaliteti, lëvizje dhe qëndrese.

Çim Peka: Zoti Berisha këto kohë, se para pak kohësh shtypi ka publikuar të plotë, pjesë-pjesë dhe të censuruar takimin e famshëm të vitit 90-të të Ramiz Alisë me intelektualët. Një takim i cili vjen pas shkrimeve që ju cituat pak më parë, duke ju rikthyer këtij takimi duket se kishte një gatishmëri të Ramiz Alisë për tu agresuar ndaj jush menjëherë sa morët fjalën. Kishte të bënte me shkrimet e botuara të kohës, apo Ramiz Alia ka pasur edhe indicie të tjera ndaj jush?

Berisha: Nuk e di për indicie të tjera. Natyrisht shkrimi im intelektuali përballë detyrave të kohës, ishte shkrimi i një njeriu që bënte thirrje për pluralizëm mendimi dhe atakonte tabutë e kohës. Interesantë është dhe shume ja kam bërë pyetje vetes, pse Ramiz Alia e thirri takimin me intelektualët? Kjo pyetje duhet bërë. Shumë vonë ndoshta kam arritur në përgjigjen e saktë. Kam arrit në përgjigjen e saktë mbasi kam parë plenumin e korrikut të vitit 1990-të. Ramiz Alia pasi përcolli nëpërmjet OKB-së të rinjtë që hynë në ambasada, pasi organizoi një miting që ishte më shumë se funebër se sa entuziast, Ramiz Alia mban një plenum më të cilin e mban të sekret, ku thotë se çdo gjë që bëhet ka si qëllim të na zhduki ne komunistëve, të zhdukin partinë. Ramiz Alia gjatë gjithë korrikut, ushtroi një terror të paktën sa mbaj mend unë në mendjen time. Banda policësh rrihnin qytetarët në stacione autobusësh, apo në çdo grup dasmorësh apo çfarë do që të ishin ata. Pas këtyre, pasi ndërpreu futjen në ambasada, Ramiz Alia duhej tu kthehej intelektualëve. Cilëve intelektualë? Atyre që kishin shkruajtur, nuk ishim shumë. Në fakt aty 40 ishin të ftuar, por ata që ishin shkruajtur numëroheshin me gishtat e duarve. Ai besoi se ne nuk do flasim ose besoi se intelektualë të tjerë do na kundërvihen në mbledhjen e tij de ne do të na diskreditonin. Por pse unë e lidh me plenumin? Sepse fjala e ij në plenum me fjalën që mbajti para nesh janë i njëjti tekst, e njëjta gjë. Pasi foli 45 minuta e mbylli fjalën e tij duke thënë se çdo mendim tjetër është në armiqësi me interesin kombëtar me socializmin me Shqipërinë, dhe tani tha të pimë një kafe të bëjmë një pushim. Unë isha aty së bashku me Qemal Sakajevën. i them Qemal unë kam përgatit 7 faqe, po nuk na dha fjalën unë do të ngrihem ti them, kam një deklaratë për të bërë këtu. Kisha përgatitur një deklaratë 7 faqe të cilën do ta lexoja aty, si in-extremis. Në fakt ai u ul dhe tha kush do të marrë fjalën. E mori Muntaz Dhrami asokohe kandidat i Komitetit Qendror të Partisë. Ai bëri një hapje me themel të çështjes. Shoku Ramiz tha, mirë tha kështu siç thoni ju , por thashethemet dhe gazetat gojore thotë se në malin me Gropa janë varrosur 50 të vrarë nga policia. Ai nuk e deshi veten në atë kohë. Megjithatë ndaj Muntaz Dhrami u tha se nuk ka varre etj, dhe unë ndërhyjë, ka dy propaganda. Kur i them për terrin informativ ka dy propaganda, aty ai u agresua dhe i jap shembuj se duheshin ilustruar me shembuj. Dhe i them një i ri Altin Basha që u shtrua në spital në një kohë kur komunikata thoshte se ai ishte plagosur lehtë ai kishte vdekur. Ndërkohë që aty kishte 6 mijë punonjës dhe të sëmurë, aty tha që ti po dezinformon dhe u vërsul ndaj meje. Por prit, në një farë mënyre, mënyra se si trilloi aty, jo se më çarmatosi, por unë se dija me hollësi se spunoja në kirurgji. Veli Zogu, profesor Veli Zogu që ishte ulur pranë meje më thotë: Sali ti ke të drejtë, se Ramizi thotë e mbajtën dy ditë në ambasadën gjermane, pa ndihmë mjekësore, imperialistët dhe ai vdiq për këtë shkak. Veliu thotë, ai kishte marrë një plumb në mëlçi që dy orë po të rrinte vdiste dhe ata e sollën menjëherë në spital. Dhe unë ja them aty për aty. I them që unë nuk punoj aty por Veli Zogu po thotë këtë. Kjo e çorientoi dhe më shumë. Pastaj i dhashë rastin e Josif Budës, këtë e pranoi, që ishte vrarë në Kavajë dhe sishte thënë asnjë fjalë. Por unë aty kisha shkuar me një material, kisha përzgjedhur kërkesën më kryesore timen, që do të ishte heqja nga kushtetuta e Shqipërisë e nenit që i jepte partisë Punës, rol hegjemon, forcë udhëheqëse. Duhet kuptuar një gjë që ky ishte nen në të cilën bazohej diktatura. Neni më themelor i diktaturës është ky nen, sipas këtij çdo forcë tjetër që do të krijohet është nën urdhrat, nën udhëheqjen e Partisë së Punës. Me këtë nen mund të kishe pluralizëm, kishe pluralizëm burokratik. Kishte qeveris Gomulka 20 vjet në Poloni me partinë fshatare si bijë e partisë Komuniste Polake. Josif Broz Tito vite dhe dekada merrte fuste në parlament edhe rininë edhe frontin edhe gruan dhe e merrte dhe e shiste si një pluralizëm, ky quhet pluralizëm burokratik. Ndaj dhe kërkesa ime ishte më kryesorja, të heqim këtë nga Kushtetuta, ai e kuptoi qartë këtë sepse ai e dinte se ku qëndronte regjimi komunist dhe pastaj never say never. Tani, a ishte kjo kërkesë për pluralizmin? Kjo ishte kërkesa më themelore për pluralizmin politik, por jo pluralizmin burokratik. Ramiz Alia po punonte dhe e faktoi që po punonte për pluralizmin burokratik. Ramiz Alia në zgjedhjet e para pluraliste futi të gjitha subjektet në parlament njëlloj si jugosllavët, me rini me sindikata etj. Me këtë kërkesë ai e kuptoi se cila ishte domethënia. Tha unë e kuptoj. Never say never i them unë. Tha po për parti. I tha ndjesë pastë Napolon Roshi, të krijohet një parti Ekologjike shoku Ramiz. i them nevere say never, kurrë mos thuaj kurrë, por pa heqjen e këtij neni pluralizëm real nuk mund të kishte. Po në këtë takim i kërkojmë heqjen e bustit të Stalinit. I kërkoj komision hetimor qytetar, publik për terrorin e policisë ndaj qytetarëve me raste konkrete. Kështu që në takimin të cilin ai e organizoi për të vendosur kurorën e perdes së hekurt e rindërtuar Ramiz Alia Dështoi. Asnjë intelektual nuk ju kundërvu as Sali Berishës as ndonjë tjetri. Edhe në qoftë se nuk u shprehën me kërkesa të rëndësishme në qëndrimin e tyre absolutisht nuk u kundërvunë. Ramizi nuk e arriti objektivin. Pavarësisht nga nostalgjitë e tij ai aty e humbi betejën. Vazhdimi i saj ishte se shefi i tij në hierarkinë agjenturore ruse, Sofokli Lazri i thotë se është hap nami i keq se të mund intelektualët, pastaj merr dhe boton një libër për ta komplikuar dhe më shumë. Merr dhe boton një libër të cilin e redakton fjalën e tij nga ana gjuhësore perfekt ta themi. i lëmë të gjitha agresionet që bëri ndaj meje dhe atyre që bëri në hyrje, fjalët tonë i gjymton një pjesë i heq. Por i gjymton më shumë duke i vendosur si fjali mungesore, të cilat aty kishim qenë të gjithë, domethënë ishte e kuptueshme. Pra e humbi betejën, mirëpo përsëri nuk po gjallëronte debate në media, jo, se duhet ti shohim gjërat siç ishin.

Zoti Berisha shtypi vazhdon të konstatojë ose të akuzojë se e gjithë lëvizja e dhjetorit ishte e organizuar nga Sigurimi i Shtetit madje edhe juve keni qenë i dërguar prej tyre, cili ka qenar realisht roli i sigurimit të shtetit në lëvizjen e dhjetorit ?

Lëvizja e dhjetorit ishte uragan idealesh, por të më thuash mua bëj një përcaktim ajo ishte një uragan i idealeve më të pastra njerëzore. Lëvizja e Dhjetorit dhe në vazhdim ja doli në kushtet më ekstreme të shmangi gjakderdhjen që ishte me një potencial të lartë. Mos harroni një javë pas themelimit, Ramiz Alia mban fjalimin e tij ku na shpall parti armiqësore, pra armik. Në të gjithë veprimet e saj ajo iu përmbajt parimeve dhe idealeve të veta. Tani vijim tek sigurimi nëse mendon dikush që policia sekrete e Enver Hoxhës kishte dëshirë të bënte varrin e vet kur pushteti ishte i saj nuk ka pretendim më qesharak, por të pretendosh që nuk infiltroi njerëz edhe kjo është qesharake. Çdo shërbim në mënyrë të padiskutueshëm në një lëvizje të hapur përpiqet të infiltrojë dhe të ketë informacion dhe dokumentet aty janë të shofsh se çfarë kanë survejuar dhe çfarë kanë bërë. Por a kanë arritur ata që të diktojnë në mënyrë kategorike asnjë vendim i saj dhe aty është historia e PD-së. Të mendosh që ata studentë janë stisur nga Sigurimi i Shtetit është një shpifje më e ulëta dhe më bajatja që mund të bëhet dhe të mendosh që ne që shkuam për ti manipuluar është një shpifje më e ulët dhe më bajatja që mund të bëhet. Të mendosh që ne shkuam për ti manipuluar është një trillim i paimagjinueshëm. Kam shkuar tek studentët pasi kisha një platformë e cila është e njohur nga të gjithë, ka ardhur Gramoz Pashko ka ardhur edhe një grup pedagogësh dhe që të gjithë kishim një bashkësi idealesh. Ne nuk kishim për të themeluar një parti, ne rendëm për pasionin për të themeluar një liri por liritë ishin të dënuar dhe kishin një dënim kapital në kushtetutë dhe në këtë kontekst mund të them se ajo ishte lëvizja e idealeve më të pastra dhe janë segmentet në të shumtën e rasteve të keqpërdorura nga policia sekrete që i lejojnë vetë ose ziliqarë që nuk patën një rob që i lejojnë vetes shpifje të tilla bajate. Një njeri serioz studion të gjithë vendimet e një force politike, gjen cilat vendime nuk ishin në përputhje me parimet e saj cilat vendime nuk ishin në përputhje me parimet e saj, cilat vendime nuk ishin në interesin e publikut. Nëse sigurimi do kishte një fjalë ajo do shprehet në vendime pra a kishte eksponentë të futur padiskutim se do ishte absurde të mendohet në çdo lëvizje shërbimet kanë përpiqen të kenë njerëz që të diktojnë.

Këta eksponentë a kishin arritur në majat drejtuese të partisë së parë opozitare?

Në fillim ka pasur një shmangie për këtë qëllim dhe kjo ka ndodhur muajin e parë ose nga fundi i muajit të parë, është një person që i lakohet emri shpesh Shenasi Rama kishte përgatitur një skemë të veçantë që ne e quajtëm skenë gjakderdhje në Shkodër. Në mitingun inagural shkoj dhe më dërgoi në një banesë më sjell aty një person dhe më thotë se është një klandestin. Ca klandestini është ky sepse e ndjek sigurimi më tha. Fillon më reciton aty histori kockash, gjaku vrasje dhe ky do të dilte të fliste, i thashë as ti nuk do dalësh të flasësh jo më ky edhe kthehem nga Gramozi dhe e larguam dhe ky nuk kishte dhënë dorëheqjen. Thuhet se ka dhënë dorëheqjen, por nuk është e vërtetë pasi e kemi larguar. Më vonë kanë dalë persona të cilët i kanë denoncuar që i kishte denjuar në gjyqe ajo ishte plus natyrisht ne nuk kishim një lëvizje persekutore, por ai ishte aktiv në grevën e urisë duhet ta pranoj, ishte aktiv para grevës së urisë, por historia është kjo ai u largua. Pra Edi Rama është përzënë nga mbledhja pasi u themelua komisioni nismëtar erdhi. Gramoz Pashko më dha dy arsye pasi nuk isha unë ai që e largova. Arsyeja e parë ishte vulgare, arsyeja e dytë na e dërguan sepse vetë Rama tha që i kishin thënë që të vijë. Pasi filli që të thotë duhet ti përvishemi bllokut duket të bëjmë këtë atë, Gramozi i thotë ik përjashta. Unë i them Gramozit pse e nxore jashtë, sepse nuk mu duk veprim i përshtatshëm në atë moment, Gramozi më ta e dëgjove që na tha që e kishin dërguar po kush e dërgoi. Ai kishte ardhur me amullukun e Myslym Pezës dhe me këpucë ushtarake atë e di vetëm Edi Rama. Ai kishte një platformë ekstremiste, dy herë të tjera ka shfaqur këtë platformë dhe unë i kam thënë shko krijo partinë tënde të gjaku dhe të vrasjeve se ne jemi parti demokratike, ja kam thënë edhe në sheshin Italia.

Në sheshin Italia është takimi i fotos së famshme ku jeni së bashku ?

Në sheshin Italia ky erdhi pasi u bë një takim me artisët, pasi Fakulteti i Arteve ishte shumë aktiv, në përgjithësi artistët. Rama erdhi me të ndjerin Ardjan Klosi dhe Kasem Trebeshinën, do flasim më thonë, jo nuk është e përshtatshme i them sepse i ndjeri për të cilin kisha respekt ishte djali i Bilbil Klosit dhe nipi i Ramiz Alisë dhe kisha merak se mund ta fishkëllenin por nuk më mirëkuptoi dhe më ta që je një Stalin i vërtetë sepse nuk të le të flasësh. Ky e mori fjalën dhe filloi me tezat e tij që në çdo shtyllë të varrim një komunist pasi mbaroi këtë unë i thashë po babanë ku do e varësh, më tha të parin do e var. Menjëherë i ktheva përgjigje duke i thënë shko krijo partinë e vrasësve. Edhe një herë tjetër ëerdhi dhe nuk u duk më. Tezat e tij ishin të një ekstremizmi të madh pasi lexoni çfarë thotë në Refleksione për luftën, e shpall luftën fund dhe krye në luftës civile, kërkon nxjerrjen jashtë ligjit të Partisë Socialiste. Për mua njeriut më të informuar pas Nexhmies në familjen Hoxha, sipas Liljana Hoxhës, Edi Rama ishte parashikuar për kryetar të Partisë Demokratike. Edi Rama më thonë që pasi iku nga ne dhe krijoi partinë e tij KISI-n aty ajo u shkatërrua bashkë me Ngjelën dhe eksponentë të tjerë të kishës, më thonë që ky donte të merrte Partinë Socialiste dhe pasi nuk ja dhanë PS ky shkruan të nxirret jashtë ligjit PS dhe e shkruan pasi PS-ja ndërroi emrin, për shkak se ka luftë civile. Të kundërtën e asaj që bën sot a mund të them që ky ishte eksponent i policisë sekrete unë nuk mund ta them nuk kam të dhëna por veprimet dëshmojnë që ishin absolutisht veprime që duhet të çonin PD drejt zgjedhjes jashtë ligjit si një parti e dhunshëm dhe natyrisht demokracia shqiptare nuk do të merrte këtë zhvillim.

Një pyetje për shërbimet sekrete, Sofo Laze iu akuzonte si bashkëpunëtor të CIA-s sot bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të tij iu kanë akuzuar se iu ka dërguar shërbimi i Ramiz Alias në Qytet Studenti. Jeni specializuar në Paris, Sali Berisha para se të futeshe në politikë edhe kur ka qenë politikan, a ke pasur bashkëpunime me shërbimet e vendit apo edhe të huaja ?

Absolutisht kam pasur me shërbimet e huaja pasi jam bërë President në bashkëpunimin më të shkëlqyer në fusha me interesin më të rëndësishëm. Përsa i përket policisë së saj kam kënaqësinë e madhe për parajsën që kishin ndërtuar mbi gjenocidin, mbi terrorin, mbi mjerimin e një populli të tërë ja dolëm tia thërrmojmë tia bëjmë copë e çikë kjo është realiteti kjo është historia. Nuk kam patur kurrë para se të vija në pushtet pasi kam ardhur në pushtet kam bashkëpunuar me shërbimin shqiptar që unë e drejtoja si kryeministër dhe kam bashkëpunuar ngushtësisht me sukses të madh me shërbimin inteligjent amerikan, kam bashkëpunuar në fusha shumë intensive në shërbimin francez dhe gjerman dhe për disa rrethana të caktuar dhe specifike, shërbimi i ri i krijuar pas vitit 1992 ka patur suksese të njohura botërisht në luftën kundër terrorizmit dhe në disa fusha të tjera.

Çim Peka: Edhe një pyetje për këtë. Zoti Berisha dakord nuk kishte intelektual që Ramiz Alia mundi ti vendoste përballë intelektualëve të tjerë që ishin të dorës me kërkesa konkrete. Ajo çfarë më ka bërë më shumë përshtypje në këto zbardhje të këtij takimi nga mediat është heshtja ose pretendimi i Ismail Kadaresë me mos dijen e asaj çfarë ndodhte në Evropë. Ju personalisht a keni pasur pritshmëri, ose a besonit vërtetë se Kadareja nuk e kuptonte se çfarë ishte pluralizmi, ose a keni pasur një pritshmëri më të madhe ndaj tij?

Berisha: Unë për rastësi e kam takuar Ismail Kadarenë dhe Besnik Mustafën një ditë para takimit dhe u them se për takimin kam marrë ftesë, dhe Ismaili më thotë se dhe ai kishte marrë ftesë. U them që unë do shpreh mendimet e mia. Ismaili i rezervuar nuk bëri ndonjë shprehje. Domethënë unë e kam interpretuar atë qëndrim të Ismailit si një vendim të tij për të mos komplikuar arratinë që bëri.

Çim Peka: Pasi e kishte marrë vendimin e arratisë?

Berisha: Këtë më mirë se unë e di ai. Por unë nuk e di nëse e ka thënë këtë apo jo, por kur e dëgjova natyrisht u çudita. Por pas arratisjes së tij mendova se Ismaili e dha atë përgjigje në mënyrë që të mos komplikonte vendimin. Sepse vendimin për tu arratis ai nuk mund ta kishte marrë javën e fundit, duhet të ishte një vendim i menduar mirë dhe për interpretim. Se nuk dihet Ismaili se çfarë ishte pluralizmi kjo është pamundur.

Çim Peka: Zoti berisha 2 korriku ishte indicia e parë. Humbja e debatit të Ramiz Alisë me intelektualët dhe mos arritja për të mos i përdorur intelektualët kundër njëri-tjetrit ishte pika e dytë. Kush ishte pika kulminante që solli 8 dhjetorin?

Berisha: Mbase 8 dhjetori erdhi si një tip impointi. Tip impoint është një vepër e Malkolm Graguell i cili pak a shumë analizon proceset nga shëndeti i njeriut tek probleme në shoqëri, politikë, në shkallë vendi dhe planeti. Ndryshime graduale dhe jo tërësore, të cilat gradualisht të çojnë në jë pikë ku ndodh një ndryshim i madh. Kështu që tip impoint ishte një pikë kthese, e cila nuk ishte vetëm ato që ishin shfaqur por edhe parapërgatitjen e njerëzve në tërësi. Pasi botova në gazetën Bashkimi shkrimin ku sulmoja ashpër të gjithë kategoritë e nomeklraturës të cilët i kundërvihet procesit, e thërrasin Qemal Sakajevën në Komitet Qendror. E thërret Sofo i cili ishte omnipotent dhe i thotë që ky është një agjent i qartë i CIA-s për mua, ky thotë që ky kurrë nuk është agjent. i gjithë debati aty bëhet nëse isha apo sisha agjent unë. Argumenti ishte se Elez Biberaj ishte nga Tropoja dhe ky dha argumente qesharake. E mban Qemalin në një proces aty mbi tre orë.

Çim Peka: Zoti Berisha meqenëse është hera e parë që e dëgjoj. Vetëm para pak ditësh Vladimir putin para pak ditësh jep një intervistë për një nga gazetarët më të mirë të Amerikës i cili i thotë se CIA thotë e keni 6 muaj që bëni prova për tu dukur sa më njerëzor dhe përgjigja e Putinit ishte se meqenëse e thotë CIA është e vërtetë. Kur kishte dëgjuar për herë të parë Sali Berisha për CIA-n?

Berisha: Gjithë jetën, kisha dëgjuar, kisha lexuar. Për CIA-n kisha dëgjuar, ishte operacionet që kishin bërë kundër Shqipërisë për të përmbysur regjimin, CIA ishte e famshme nuk mund të mungonte, por Sofo i thoshte këtij që ai është agjent i CIA. Mirëpo ai shkrimin e ka marrë nga CIA, dhe ky që i zotohej dhe i thoshte, sepse shkrimi ishte shumë i veçantë. Kur bërë libër Ramiz Alia,më vjen Mehmet Elezi vjen dhe më thotë , të cilin e kishin degdis në Elbasan, më thotë Sali tani përgatitu se do të godasin, do të godasin se e lexova librin dhe libri është shumë i ashpër ndaj teje. Unë për koiçidencë e kisha dorëzuar shkrimin tek gazeta Bashkimi e cila dilte të hënë, në atë kohë punohej me plumb. Shkoj i them Qemalit se libri është mjaft agresiv ndaj meje, prandaj atë shkrim nëse të komplikon ty pozivionin mos e boto, i them për shkak të tij se ai e kishte familjen më të madhe, domethënë kishte probleme. Më kthehet dhe më thotë nuk e botoj po deshe për veten tënde, por për sa më përket mua nuk e heq kurrë nga plumbi. Mirë i them unë shumë faleminderit, realisht më erdhi mirë. U botua shkrimi të hënë dhe këtë e thërret Sofo. Del nga zyra e Sofos dhe një punonjës i Komitetit Qendror i cili ishte bashkëshorti i një shoqes time, i thotë Qemal çfarë u bë kaq gjatë, lëre mos e pyet thotë, më mbajti 3 orë dhe më thanë që Berisha është agjent. Lëre thotë se 26 vetë kanë fotokopjuar shkrimin në zyrën time. Dua të them se ky tip impoint nuk qëndronte vetëm në disa shkrime, por qëndronte dhe në zemrën e njerëzve, të cilët në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër nuk d0onin të beteshin Kuba e Adriatikut, donin të ndaheshin nga diktatura. Them se kjo e solli 8 dhjetorin. Dua të them se studentët u treguan më të guximshëm më eficentë se kushdo tjetër. Prapë e mendoj se po të mos qe lëvizja studentore do të ecim vite të tëra pa pluralizëm. Lëvizja studentore në vetvete ishte shumë e vështirë i dominoje. Kur u mblodhëm në datën 9 mbasdite në Komitet të Partisë e vërteta është se nga të gjithë ata drejtues Universitetit për fat të keq unë i kisha miq, nuk ishin me studentët përveç meje, që unë u hoja që çdo ndërhyrje çon në luftë civile, shqiptarët nuk do jua falin fëmijët ju që çoni ushtrinë dhe ndërhyni. Por nëse trupa pedagogjike, një pjesë e saj ishin me studentët, drejtuesit nuk ishin me studentët menjëherë, qytetarët u bënë me studentët, qytetarët mbushën sheshin. Asgjë nuk e ka tronditur më shumë Ramiz Alinë, dhe e thotë edhe në një intervistë të tij se sa kombinati Poligrafik i Partisë. Ata që botonin shtypin e Partisë ata të gjithë u derdhën tek studentët dhe kjo e bëri nomeklaturën të pashpresë. Pra pyetja e parë. Çfarë thotë Ramiz Alia për këtë? Thotë unë nuk e doja pluralizmin, por problemi ishte rasti Rumun, Rasi i Çausheskut, dhe kjo ishte e keqja që ai donte ta parandalonte me çdo kusht. Pra Ramiz Alia e përjetoi si imponim pluralizmin por në asnjë mënyrë nuk e dëshironte, ai dëshironte pluralizmin e Jugosllavisë, pluralizmin që kishte ndjekur Titoja dhe ai që ndiqte Millosheviçi në fillimet e veta.

Çim Peka: Meqenëse jemi tek përjetimi dhe tek zbulimi i Sofo Lazërit. Është folur shumë për një udhëtim tuajin, të Gramoz Pashkos dhe të Azem Hajdafrit në Uashington, pasi në Shqipëri pluralizmi ishte fakt. Pra tre drejtues të forcës së parë politike opozitare shqiptare. Zoti Berisha ka pretendime se keni shkuar të barabartë dhe jeni kthyer lider i opozitës pas kësaj vizite në Uashington, realisht çfarë ka ndodhur dhe kë keni takuar?

Berisha: në Uashington në atë vizitë kam qenë vetëm me Gramozin. Kemi shkuar të ftuar me rastin e rivendosjes së marrëdhëniet demokratike. DASH dërgoi një shqiptar Rexhë Aklin, i cili vjen dhe më takon dhe më thotë do të vish se je i ftuar, i them u është ftesa. I them unë pa ftesë nuk lëviz. Pas nja 3-4 orësh më sjell një faks, i them unë duhet të jemi dy vetë dhe me Gramozin. Kemi marrë pjesë në ceremoni, aty na kanë përparësuar. Ishte Ministri i Jashtëm dhe sigurisht ceremonia bëhej me Ministrin e Jashtëm, por sekretari i Shtetit na ka pritur para neve dhe pastaj Ministrin e Jashtëm të Shqipërisë. Nuk mund të them se aty bëmë ndonjë dallim, bëmë një bisedë të gjatë me Xhim Huper, të cilin pata shumë kënaqësi ta shoh para pak ditësh në Zërin e Amerikës, dhe ju rikthye asaj periudhe. Është njeriu që bisedoi më gjatë me ne, me mua dhe me Gramozin dhe me disa punonjës të terë të DASH, me Kimit, Actin Sekretary Off State. Kimit ishte më shumë një takim kortezie çmund ti thoshim ne njerëz që kishim vetëm dy muaj në politikë dhe u kthyem sigurisht me urimin që të fitonim zgjedhjet. Më pyeti a do i fitoni zgjedhjet? i them nuk mund të them. Pse më tha? i them sepse ne nuk dimë të bëjmë fushatë, ne dimë vetëm fushatën që kemi përjetuar dekada dhe çfarë mund të kemi mësuar në fushata nga televizioni italian në kohë fushate elektorale, asgjë gjë tjetër. Qeshi! Se kemi qenë të izoluar shumë. Kjo ka qenë historia e këtij udhëtimi. Pastaj kemi bërë një udhëtim tjetër edhe ky ka qenë zyrtar, shumë i rëndësishëm, i qershorit ose majit me Azem Hajdarin dhe Ismail Kadarenë, ky ka qenë udhëtim intervistash shumë të gjata.

Çim Peka: Zoti Berisha në 25 vjet dominancë politike kurba juaj është shumë interesante. Gjithsesi a kemi menduar gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe, kush nga bashkëpunëtorët tuaj më të ngushtë ose më të afërt që bënë të mundur themelimin e Partisë Demokratike apo themelimin e saj ju ka munguar më shumë gjatë gjithë këtyre kohëve?

Berisha: Më shumë nga të gjithë pa diskutim më mungon Azem Hajdari.

Çim Peka: Pse?

Berisha: Në qoftë se rikthehesh që në takimin e parë me të dhe e vështron njeriu që të bindte se është një lider i lindur ishte Azem Hajdari. Më kanë munguar shumë të tjerë, por lider i lindur si ai që në momentin që jam ul për herë të parë me të për të diskutuar për kërkesat dhe në vazhdim ai ishte student në vit të tretë. Student i cili nuk mund të mos ishte lider i asaj lëvizje po ta lije. Ai kishte dy karakteristika shumë të veçanta, guximin, por guximtarë ka plot. Ai kishte instinktin e liderit të zhvilluar në shkallën më të paimagjinueshme. E kam parë për herë të parë në jetën time në 9 dhjetor, mes liceut dhe rezidencës italiane, ku hipte mbi shpatullat e shokëve të vet dhe bërtiste poshtë dinastia, poshtë diktatura. Në energjinë e tij të pashtershme, unë them që ai përveç themelimit dhe lëvizjes, ka luajtur një rol të jashtëzakonshëm në të gjithë procesin e përmbysjes së diktaturës dhe ai është autori numër 1 i rrëzimit të bustit të Enver Hoxhës. Momenti më i veçantë me të është kur unë i kam thënë në mesin e janarit se ne nuk jemi opozitë. Pse më tha? Po sjemi ne opozitë që kalojmë çdo ditë përbri bustit të diktatorit, çfarë opozite jemi ne. Dhe ai me një vendosmëri dhe guxim të madh ndërmori atë proces i vili çoi më rrëzimin e bustit. E mbajti deri 2-3 ditë para grevës nuk doli si iniciator, nuk duhet të dilte kurrsesi, sepse vendi mund të shkonte në luftë civile. Mund të shkonte në luftë civile sepse në qoftë qe Partia Demokratike dilte në ballë dhe ja shembte Enver Hoxhën Partisë së Punës, atëherë partia e punës kishte të gjitha gjasat që të hynte në një konflikt me armë me partinë paqësore demokratike. Por një ditë ndodhi një zhvillim i papritur në Qytetin Studenti, dhe ky e nxori do ta rrëzojmë. Atë duhet ta rrëzonte lëvizja studentore. Lëvizja studentore ishte më vështirësisht e atakuar, sepse partia ishte vulnerabël, sepse partia ishte parti.

Çim Peka: Megjithatë zoti Berisha ajo që po vlerësoni tek zoti Hajdari janë lidershipi, guximi dhe instinkti i tij i jashtëzakonshëm. Në fakt këto 3 gjëra edhe kundërshtarët më të fortë të Sali Berishës nuk ja mohojnë Sali Berishës. Janë 3 elementë që ju i keni pasur jo vetëm me bollik por ka pasur raste që jeni gjykuar edhe me tepri.

Berisha: Ai ishte i ri. Unë isha një njeri që i kisha marrë vendimet e mia. Këto shkrime, secila prej këtyre tezave që këtu dhënë fund është ajo e tryezës kur them që duhet strukturohet mendimi në organizata dhe organizma të njohura nga shteti ligjor, secila prej tyre përbënte kazus të mjaftueshëm për diktaturën për të më dhënë çdo lloj goditjeje. Por të shkoje ti dhe të gjeje një student të vitit të tretë juridik me një vendosmëri luani ishte e jashtëzakonshme.



Çim Peka: Akuza kryesore që i është bërë gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe qeverisë së parë antikomuniste shqiptare zoti Berisha kur ju ishit president të paktën nga opozita, është pretendimi se dënimet për ish funksionarët komunist, ishin dënime me akuza qesharake për ti shpëtuara ata realisht për atë çfarë kishin bërë. Më konkretisht rasti i Nexhmije Hoxhës, që në shtyp është thënë u arrestua për kafe për ta shpëtuar për krime që sistemi i burrit të saj dhe ajo vetë kishin bërë. A keni menduar ndonjëherë se me ish-regjimin qeveria juaj është treguar e butë zoti Berisha, ose jeni treguar të ashpër vetëm në retorikë dhe jo në veprime?

Çim Peka: Nexhmijen se duhet ti rikthehemi të vërtetës historike, e arrestoi Ramizi për të shpëtuar veten e vet. Kjo ishte dhe e arrestoi për të shpëtuar atë që nuk shpëtoi dot, qeverinë e stabilitetit. Kështu që ajo ishte një proces tjetër. Pas fitores Shqipëria ishte vendi i vetëm, që bëri ligjin e gjenocidit. Nuk ka ekzistuar ligji i gjenocidit në asnjë nga vendet komuniste. Kurse ne bëmë ligjin e gjenocidit i cili edhe sot është në fuqi dhe dënimeve të ligjit kundër njerëzimit. U dënuan me atë ligj 73 anëtarë të nomeklaturës, kriminelë, gjykatës, prokurorë sigurimsa, etje. Mendimi im është e u bë një gabim i madh në atë kohë jo vetëm nga unë, se ne bëmë një ligj se të tjetër sbën ligj fare. U bë një gabim nga të gjithë udhëheqësit pas perdes së hekurt, që nuk kërkuan një Gjykatë Ndërkombëtare për të dënuar kriminelët e krimeve kundër njerëzimit. Nuk ishte e lehtë, por të mendoje ti të dënoje me gjykatësit dhe prokurorët e asaj kohe ishte jashtëzakonisht e vështirë nga ana e procedurës dhe nga ana e një gjyqi të ndershëm. Megjithatë Shqipëria dënoi dhe çfarë ndodhi? Sapo erdhën në pushtet i shpallën të pafajshëm, çka nuk shpallet kurrë i pafajshëm ai që kryen një gjenocid, sepse gjenocidi është shumë i thjeshtë sepse ka një definicion në Konventën e Organizatë së Kombeve të Bashkuara për të. I shpallën të pafajshëm, i dëmshpërblyen çdo qindarkë dhe spo i dekorojnë. Mendoj se u bë një përpjekje e madhe dhe tani bëjnë gjahun e tyre prokurorëve dhe gjykatësve që u morën me ato procese.

Çim Peka: Për ta mbyllur me pyetje historike. Zoti Berisha, a ka menduar Sali Berisha në 90-n, kryetari i të parës parti opozitare në Shqipëri se pas 25 vjetëve, ose më shkurt a është Shqipëria e sotme, Shqipëria që ju ëndërruat në 90-n?

Me sa di unë Besnik Mustafa ka shkruajtur diku një fakt të rëndësishëm dy ose tre ditë pas lëvizjes ose Besniku ose Kujtim Çashku më thonë që tani skemi më punë dhe unë u jap përgjigje që nuk tërhiqem për dy arsye. Së pari jam gjakftohtë unë kam marrë disa vendime që i ndihmoj këta të cilët ishin studentë, mund ti fusnin në kurth por unë isha gjakftohtë. Në këtë kuptim i vendosur për të shmangur gjakderdhjen por edhe i vendosur për të prevaluar për të bërë gjithçka. Së dyti është Kosova, është i gjithë jeta ime dhe unë do bëj gjithçka për të hapur një qëndrim të ri ndaj Kosovës dhe në këtë kontekst unë e kisha kontratë këtë absolutisht kontratë me Kosovën, kontratë me Shqipërinë. Në mitingun e parë kam deklaruar Ylli im kombëtar çështja jonë kombëtare por imagjino të deklarosh në atë kohë kur mblidhje vetëm armiqësitë më të egra për këtë deklaratë për fqinjët mëkatarë ndaj çështjes tonë kombëtare. Kisha një platformë e cila përfshin të drejtat e njeriut , pluralizmi, liritë, ekonomitë e tregut, hapjen e vendit në të cilën unë do punoja në një kontratë me shqiptarët i vendosur në verën e parë të vitit 1991 që zgjedhjet e para që do humbas unë do të largohem. Po të kisha humbur në zgjedhjet e 92 absolutisht dorëheqjen ajo ishte një verë meditimi për mua. Atë verë kishim bërë edhe qeverinë e stabilitetit në të cilën shumica merrte shumicën e meritës. Në një verë meditimi kisha arritur në përfundim që nëse humb zgjedhjet do të largohem, e ruajta atë vendim derisa humba realisht zgjedhjet dhe u largova. Në këtë aspekt kthehemi pas pasi PD ishte forca e parë politike në Europën ish komuniste që kërkoi anëtarësimin në NATO, partia demokratike ishte forca e parë që doli me moton Ta bëjmë Shqipërinë si gjithë Europa. Shqipëri ka sot statusin e vendit kandidat, nuk u realizua kjo por u liberalizuan vizat. PD iku nga pushteti në 97 për përgjegjësinë e saj të plotë të saj dhe të Sali Berishës i cili toleroi firmat piramidale. Dorëzoi pushteti, përcaktoi një proces civil të dorëzimit të pushtetit kundër një rebelimi të mirëfilltë komunist, in cili kulmoi me sulmin ndaj Presidencës së Republikës. Donin të merrnin Presidencën dhe morën atë që meritonin. Së dyti kundërshtari hetoi me të gjitha mjetet implikimin e qeverisë dhe PD-së në piramida dhe deklaroi vetë që nuk është i implikuar. U ndërtua nga shkrumbi opozita shqiptare, qëndroi derisa fitoi zgjedhjet në 2000 dhe në 2004 fitoi zgjedhjet dhe epërsi mendoj se projekti i saj ishte projekti i dhjetorit të viti 90. Projekti për anëtarësimi në NATO, projekti i integrimit, anëtarësimi në ANTO u realizua, vizat u hoqën, statusi dy herë u rekomandua. Aspekti tjetër Presidenti i asaj kohe Sali Berisha kishte një rrogë 16 dollarë ndërsa qytetarët shqiptarët kishin të ardhura për frymë 204 dollarë, 80 % e shqiptarëve ishin pa punë dhe me dekretin e Ramiz Alisë merrnin 70 % të rrogës pa punuar. Nuk besoj se ka një vend që është transformuar më shumë nga ekonomia më e falimentuar në një ekonomi tregu në fund të vitit 1996 80 % e prodhimit të brendshëm vinte nga sektori privat. Të ardhurat për frymë në 2013-2014 arritën në 11 mijë dollarë nuk di vend tjetër përveç vendeve që kanë shpërthim gazi dhe nafte ku të ardhurat kanë pasur një shpërthim në këtë mënyrë. Ritmet e urbanizimit të Shqipërisë nga 1992 deri sot janë absolutisht më të larta në botë, e ka filluar rrugën me 72 % për qind të popullatës në fshat në vitin 2011 ka zbritur tek 45%. Ka kapur disa tregues siç ishte vdekshmëria foshnjore dhe vdekshmëria e nënës. Shpesh dëgjoj njerëz që në një mënyrë ose tjetër fajësojnë PD-së për bëmat e këtij regjimi duhet të them që detyrë kryesore e një politikanin dhe forcës politike të pranojë transferimin e pushtetit me votën e lirë. Kjo ka ndodhur dhe pavarësisht cilat mund të ishin pasojat Berisha nuk kishte kurrë një vendim të dytë, me këtë ka përfunduar kontrata për shqiptarët dhe shpreh mirënjohjen e pashtershme për sa kohë më kanë votuar.

Çim Peka: Berisha keni një periudhë kohore mjek dhe politikan ku keni qenë më i suksesshëm?

Berisha: Pa krahasim në politikë shanset dhe mundësitë kanë qenë më të mëdha në shkencë kam bërë studime dhe në mjekësi kam bërë gjithçka me të sëmurët kurse ajo që ka ndodhe me Shqipërinë ata që e kanë ndjekur e kanë të qartë.

Çim Peka: Po jeni larguar nga mjekësia dhe kolegët pohojnë se ke qenë një ndër kardiologët më të mirë të këtij vendi, pa ju mundur ndonjë rival. Në politikë ju ka mundura më shumë as më pak ndoshta me të njëjtin rezultat edhe më të thellë, e përmendni në parlament djemtë e etërve, djemtë e tyre që ju i mundët fort në 1992. A ndjeheni moralisht i brengosur ? Ju ka mundur një pjesë e këshillit presidencial i Ramiz Alisë, djali i Myslim Pezës, djali i Xhelil Gjonit pra ju ka mundur blloku i ri sipas gjuhës që ju përdorni.

Berisha: Në fushatën e 2013 por edhe më parë unë bëra përpjekjet maksimale për të fituar zgjedhjet por në mënyrë absolute unë nuk jam penduar që dhashë dorëheqjen. Unë kisha një vendim të gatshëm dhe jam një njeri që në një mënyrë ose tjetër kam operuar në skenën politike shqiptare 23 vite dhe nuk kam asnjë keqardhje apo brengë pse nuk kam qenë 24 ose 25 ato ishin aq sa deshëm shqiptarët. Në krahun tjetër kam punuar me shumë përkushtim për të bërë gjithçka që Shqipëria të ndihmojë Kosovën. Kosova është e lirë falë luftës dhe përpjekjes të Ibrahim Rugovës, të luftëtarëve të lirisë por Shqipëria ka luajtur një rol të pa zëvendësueshëm për ta mbyllur këtë problem. Në vitin 92 në Elbasan stërviteshin një grup luftëtarësh dhe ata kërkuan një takim, i prita ishin nja 40 persona dhe bëmë një bisedë të gjatë dhe në fund të bisedës ngrihet një prej tyre dhe thotë Çfarë do bësh ti për Kosovën? Unë për Kosovën kam bërë shumë, por atij i thashë që gjysmë e kohës unë do tia kushtoj Shqipërisë, gjysmë Kosovës. Ata u larguan nga unë bënë një mbledhje, diskutuan për takimin dhe konkluduan që ne duhet të jemi të kënaqur për atë që na tha. Pra në këtë aspekt nëse do na thuash ti a ekziston lumturia politike? Unë them që ekziston se nuk është vetëm romantike dhe unë jam shumë i lumtur që Kosova është e lirë dhe kjo është mrekullia më e madhe e Shqiptarëve pas kohës së Skënderbeut. Të gjithë shqiptarët duhet të jenë të lumtur por edhe Shqipëria sot pavarësisht vështirësive të mëdha është vite drite larg Shqipërisë të vitit 1991 njerëzit harrojnë këtë gjë.

Çim Peka: Tre ditë më parë opozita shqiptare organizoi një ndër protestat më të mëdha, ju kam dëgjuar që keni krahasuar Edi Ramën me Enver Hoxhën dhe jo me Ramiz Alin. Opozita ka një kryetar që shumë zëra e cilësojnë si të brishtë në stilin e opozitës dhe është i prai kandidat për kryeministër që është i shkolluar në perëndim dhe jo në shqipëri, Lulzim Basha. A mendoni se Lulzim Basha do ta mundë jo më lidhtarin e Ramiz Alisë por idhtarin e Enver Hoxhës?

Berisha: Edi Rama është absolutisht ithtari i Enver Hoxhës por nuk është më pak sesa Ramiz Alia që ishte ithtari i Enver Hoxhës dhe në këtë kontekst nuk ka të pamundshëm. Dua të jem realist, është e vështirë pasi ky është një njeri që nuk njeh asnjë parim. Po të bëj një krahasim me Edi Ramën nuk gjej asnjë tjetër absolutisht në të gjithë politikën shqiptare të krahasueshëm me të porsa i përket amoralitetit të tij njerëzor dhe politike. Shiko mediat si janë sot. Ka katandis në terror mediat shqiptare, shiko përpjekjet e tij monstruoze për të rivendosur Enver Hoxhën, e thashë edhe sot e thashë. Bunkeri është statuja e Enver Hoxhës akoma kemi qindra bunkerë në të gjithë Tiranën, diktatura i ka ende plagët e hapura. Bunkeri është njësoj si statujë, statujën nuk e ve dot dhe tani do të verë bunkeri që ka një simbol të Enverit. Dekorimin një njeri që dekoron më kriminelët më të damkosurit të diktaturës dhe thotë që ishin veteranë që caktonin dhe statusin. Të burgoset ministri nuk kam shkruat unë ai e shkruan në Facebook-un e tij personal, ai është një njeri që nuk bën zgjedhje në partinë e tij, nuk ka zgjedhje me Edi Ramën. Unë e përgëzoj dhe vlerësoj faktin që PD u fut në zgjedhje. Çfarë treguan zgjedhjet? Zgjedhjet treguan që reforma territoriale ishte totalisht reformë elektorale në kurriz të gjithë shqiptareve. Cilat janë shërbimet që marrin shqiptarët? Zero janë, kudo jashtë qyteteve. Një kandidat i qeverisë të zgjidhet me 18 mijë vota dhe një kandidat i opozitës të zgjidhet me 48 mijë vota. Që këtu Edi Rama bëri varrin e votës së lirë dhe sot vota e lirë nuk ekziston në Shqipëri, ekziston blerja e votës së lidhë dhe groposja e votës së lirë. Lulzim Basha deklaroi se do shkojmë drejt mosbindjes civile dhe unë shpreh bindjen time që rruga e vetme ndaj votës së lirë është mosbindja civile ndaj këtij regjimi. Kur them mosbindje civile do të thotë me mjetet më demokratike dhe paqësore. Uroj dhe dëshiroj që qytetarët shqiptarë të zhvillojnë të gjitha format e mosbindjes civile për të shpëtuar Shqipërinë nga një katastrofë e paimagjinueshme, në Shqipëri nuk ka më votë të lirë dhe ka fatkeqësinë tjetër, nuk ka një ndjeshmëri ndërkombëtare në shkallën e duhur në këtë proces. Është detyrë kryesore e opozitës të ndërgjegjësojë komunitetin ndërkombëtar që mes tyre ka që duan të shohin Enver Hoxhën më parë në krye të qeverisë sesa të shohin Partinë Demokratike, por kjo nuk ndryshon dhe nuk ndikon në përpjekjet titanike të opozitës për të përmbysur këtë qeveri.

Çim Peka: Çfarë mund ti shtyjë këta zëra ndërkombëtarë të jenë të gatshëm të pranojnë më parë Enver Hoxhën sesa Partinë Demokratike ?

Berisha: Së pari ka prej tyre që janë ekstrem i majtë, së dyti ka prej tyre që janë kok e këmbë të korruptuar. Kush mund të më thotë mua mbi çbazë një njeri vjen dhe vëzhgon zgjedhjet 3 herë resht në Shqipëri, kryetar vëzhguesish? Përveç korrupsionit nuk mund të ketë motiv tjetër, si mundet një person i diskretituar ndërkombëtarisht për raportin e vitit 1996. Glover në 96 nuk ka shqiptuar një fjalë të vetme për fjalën bojkot dhe këtu unë nuk u mbrojta parregullsinë që u krijua mbas bojkotit, por është e pamundur që një numër vëzhguesish të mos dënojë dhe mos raportojë që opozita bojkotoi zgjedhjet. I njëjti person vjen në 2009 përpiqet me të njëjtin skenar, por iu dogjën letrat në dorë, i njëjti person vjen në zgjedhjet lokale dhe nuk ka gjë më serioze për ata që bëjnë një veprim të tillë mafioz. Apo tjetri që del në mënyrën më të papërgjegjshme dhe thotë që këto ishin zgjedhjet më të mira po ku i pe ti që këto ishin zgjedhjet më të mira. PD nuk duhet të ndikohet nga këto, e drejta e votës është një e drejtë e shenjë dhe themelore.

Çim Peka: Zoti Berisha jo vetëm si deputet por edhe si institucion Sali Berisha me ju një grup i madh ndërkombëtarësh kontaktojnë vazhdimisht, çfarë bisedoni me ta dhe me çfarë tagri bisedoni ?

Berisha: Së pari nuk vijnë dhe nuk më takojnë mua për PD-në, sepse selia blu ka një lider e saj i cili ka vendosur një linjë politike të qartë të Lulzim Bashës e cila për çdo analist që ka minimumin e ndershmërisë është qartësisht e pavarur dhe origjinale dhe e papraktikuar më parë në Shqipëri. Duhet ta them haptazi më e cilivizuara se duhet të bësh vlerësimin. Takohen me Sali berishën për të shkëmbyer mendime për problematika të ndryshme dhe unë jam i hapur për të biseduar, i takoj dhe bisedoj.

Çim Peka: Para tre ditësh Berisha ka marrë pjesë në protestën më të madhe të opozitës çfarë do bënte ndryshe Berisha nëse do ishte lideri i asaj turme?

Berisha: PD dhe kryetari i saj bënë një përpjekje serioze për të përmbajtur masën më të revoltuar të qytetarëve, ndofta njerëzit kanë një urrejtje të madhe ndaj Edi Ramës duhet të bënte që te mbahen ke urra pasi dërgimi tek kryeministria rriste më shumë zemërimin por edhe në këto kushte PD ia doli të mbajë turmë për të mos pasur përballje me policinë. Ne nuk jemi për gurë por për bojë dhe vezë se më mirë i bën, sa do lloj boje i hedhin më mirë i bën se nuk ka ca ti nxijë akoma më shumë. Përsa i përket bunkeri për mendimin tim është një detyrim moral i opozitës të mbështesë betejën e të burgosurve politikë pasi bunkeri në qendër të Tiranës është statuja e Enver Hoxhës, natyrisht jo dy metra e gjatë por e transformuar në një bunker, opozita nuk mund ta tolerojë këtë.

Çim Peka: Këto ditë pas protestës e vetmja gjë që është arritur në diskutime mes përkrahës dhe kritikëve të Edi Ramës e vetmja gjë që kemi arritur në diskutime, që nëse deri në 8 dhjetor Rama mbahet kryeministër dhe mund të rrëzohet nga pushteti vetëm nag Ilir Meta. Pas kësaj proteste ajo që e përcakton nëse Rama do jetë kryeministër ose jo është opozita shqiptare. Ju si politikan me eksperiencë a do ja falnit opozitës shqiptare që ta tolerojë Edi Ramën në vazhdimësinë e tij si kryeministër ?

Berisha: Opozita nuk ka të ardhme në këtë vend dhe ky vend nuk ka të ardhme nëse nuk largohet Edi Rama dhe qeveria e tij e cila është një bandë kriminale. Kurrë nuk mund të gjesh në asnjë libër një qeverisje si kjo, cilido mund të lexojë librin Hajdutët e shtetit dhe do të gjejë ngjashmëri identike në qeverisjen ndaj korrupsionin. Shqiptarët nuk duhet të presin që të vijë dikush të largojë Edi ramin. Ai ka një gjë nuk fsheh dhe nuk fshihet në tërësi dhe vjedh haptazi pa pyetur fare, asgjëson ligjet themelore të anti-korrupsionit me votën e mazhorancën e tij ndaj dhe katandis Shqipërinë në këtë situatë që nuk ekziston në asnjë vet tjetër siç mund të jetë Afganistani. Edi Rama me lidhjet e tij me krimin dy vite më parë kam patur këtu një nga eksponentët më kryesorë të jurisprudencës gjermane, ish-drejtor i institut Master plan dhe kur i flisja për lidhjet e Ramës me krimin më thoshte më jep prova se kjo është e rëndë dhe unë mikut tim i dhashë provat. E pashë aty sa e vështirë është që të bindësh tjetrin që kryeministri i vendit është i lidhur me krimin, ato prova që dhashë unë mund të mos kishin asnjë vlerë sot nëse Rama do kishte prerë lidhjet me krimin, nëse rama nuk do ishte një me Shullazin, me Arben Frrokun, me Koço Kokëdhimën, me mark Frrokun. Nëse Edi Rama nuk do i jepte hekurudhat e vet klanit të vet. Nëse ministrat e tij nuk do të 100-fishonin në dy vite të ardhurat e kompanive të tyre. Ndodh në një vend që është kandidat për bashkimin evropian, ndodh në një vend anëtar i NATO-s, është tragjike ndaj edhe opozita duhet të bëjë gjithçka në mosbindje civile dhe në rrugë paqësore dhe unë jam i bindur se Shqipëria do të gjejë rrugën e vet, në këtë mënyrë Shqipëria është në rrokullisje të madhe. 100 mijë po shkon numri i shqiptarëve që po kërkojnë azil politik, e paimagjinueshme. Këtu është një përgjegjësi e partnerëve tanë, e vetmja përgjegjësi është kjo ose pranoni 100 mijë ,200 mijë ose 300 mijë ose atëherë ndaluni pak tek arsyet që i shtyjnë këta qytetarë, analizoni se kjo do të jetë një ndihmë shumë e madhe për shqiptarët dhe për ju. Një gjë është e sigurt se asgjë nuk i largon qytetarët se qeverisja e keqe dhe qeverisja e keqe, kjo është e njohur dhe e sigurt. Pse dy vite më parë kishte 430 azilantë ndërsa tani janë mbi 80 mijë, çfarë po ndodh? Statistikat e FMN-së thonë që ka rritje ekonomike, por çfarë po ndodh atëherë, cili është faktori që po vret shpresën e shqiptarëve nga mëngjesi dhe deri në darkë? Prit valën tjetër tani do ikin edhe dentistët, muratorët, juristët sepse do tia 6-fishojë kontributet e sigurimeve shoqërore, me se do jetojnë ata ? Ata kanë bërë investime qindra milionë euro në kabinetin e tyre dhe në infrastrukturën e tyre.

Çim Peka: A mund ta largojë kjo opozitë Edi Ramin me votë ?

Berisha: Absolutisht jo, sepse ai nuk pranon kurrë vota. Edi Rama ka mbush kupën me kohë dhe duhet të largohet me revolucion demokratik në mënyrë të pashmangshme. Unë e quaj revolucion demokratik. Dhjetori ishte revolucioni demokratik më i madh i shqiptarëve dhe duhet të bëhet edhe një tjetër revolucion si ai, dhe do bëhet unë jam optimist se do të ndodhë.

Çim Peka: Pra për Sali Berishën Edi Rama nuk ikën me votë, dmth me zgjedhje?

Berisha: Kurrë nuk ikën me votë. Aq sa respekton partinë e tij aq do respektojë ai votën e shqiptarëve, ai respekton Koçon. Edi Rama e ka treguar u vërsul si përbindësh me të gjithë potencialin e shtetit për ti grabitur votën qytetarëve, me të gjitha format, nuk ka zgjedhje me atë. Nëse opozita pret 2017 për të shkuar si cjapi tek kasapi bën një gabim fatal, bën një gabim historik të pafalshëm.

Çim Peka: Faleminderit z. Berisha.

Berisha: Faleminderit juve

Syri

----------


## Albo

*Themeluesit e PD, Meksi përplaset me Shenasi Ramën për numrin*

Aleksandër Meksi në një postim në Facebook i përgjigjet Shenasi Ramës sa i përket numrit të themeluesve të PD-së. Sipas tij numri i themeluesve të PD-së është bërë konform ligjit.

Meksi shprehet: "Sa për ata që vërsulen e shpërndajnë për servilizëm gënjeshtra e insinuata prej rrugaçësh politik në rrjetin social si laro, nuk denjoj. Ka kush ju tregon vendin sepse tiranasit thonë: hu më hu po të ecësh, një ditë do ngulesh, dhe kam parë mjaft raste të tilla dhe nuk ja uroj kujt."
* 
Reagimi i plotë i Aleksandër Meksit*
Shinasi Rama, një përgjigjes time jo dashakeqëse, se firmëtarët, mbeshtetësa per Legalizimin e Partisë Demokratike, ishin mbi 300 siç e kërkonte ligji dhe jo më pak dhe për këtë komunistat na ndihmuan, i përgjigjet duke thënë se e ka marrë nga libri im. Numrat në listë nuk kanë qenë vendosur prej meje se e quajta të panevojshme, por nga botuesi, i cili ka bërë një gabim se pas nr. 289 në vend të 290 vazhdon me 230 deri në fund-275-(V.Spahiu), çka mund ta verifikojë kushdo.
Unë e kuptoj që kjo akuzë ishte dashakeqëse, si dhe ato të komunistëve se PD-në e themeluan sigurimsat, një shashkë që të liqëve ju vlen për të akuzuar këdo që nuk ju përulet, apo nuk ju mban avazin. Nuk me tremb askush dhe nuk eshte hera e pare qe ky lloj perdor te tilla akuza ndaj meje kur nuk pranoj tu nenshtrohem (andej nga viti 2000 kur dola me nje Plarforme ne publik)..
Me dashje nuk kam dashur te hyj ne detaje per ditet e protestes se studenteve dhe qytetareve te tiranes(8-12) qe kulmojnë me themelimin e PD, por me sa duket do merrem sepse e njoh me detaje.
Sa per ata qe versulen e shperndajne per servilizem genjeshtrat e insinuata prej rrugaçësh politik ne rrjetin social si laro, nuk denjoj. Ka kush ju tregon vendin sepse tiranasit thonë hu me hu po te ecesh nje dite do ngulesh, dhe kam pare mjaft raste te tilla dhe nuk ja uroj kujt.. 

Shqiptarja

----------


## Albo

*Roli si spiun i Shinasi Ramës në vrasjen e të rinjve tek anija “Partizani”* 



Një qytetar ka denoncuar dje përmes një mesazhi një tjetër moment të errët të spiunit të Sigurimit të Shtetit, Shinasi Rama, që lidhet jo me lëvizjen e studentëve në Dhjetorin ’90, por lidhet me një tjetër ngjarje të dhimbshme dhe që ka të bëjë me eksodin e dhjetëra mijëra të rinjve drejt Italisë në marisn e ’91 nga Durrësi.

Shinasi Rama ka bërë rolin në shërbim të policisë së diktaturës, duke vonuar në maksimum anijen “Partizani” që të mos nisej nga Porti i Durrësit në drejtim të Italisë, ndërsa nga ana tjetër priste ndërhyrjen e policisë. Dhe ndërsa anija nuk nisej, Shinasiu u thoshte të rinjve se duhet të qëndronin, pasi nisja ishte e sigurtë.

Kjo vonesë sipas qytetarit ka ardhur për disa orë deri në momentin kur forcat speciale famëkeqe të ish-Repartit 326 të njohur si garda revolucionare e regjimit kanë ndërhyrë në anije duke rrahur dhe dhunuar të rinjtë që prisnin për t’u nisur në drejtim të Italisë. Eugen Shehu qytetari që tani jeton në Austri kujton se Shinasi Rama ishte autori kryesor i dhunës dhe vrasjeve që pësuan shumë të rinj që u torturuan nga Forcat Speciale të diktaturës.

Shehu thotë se, ato ditë morgu i qytetit u mbush me trupat e të rinjve të pajetë që nuk arritën kurrë të largoheshin nga Shqipëria të tradhtuar nga spiuni Shinasi Rama.

*Mesazhi i Eugen Shehut*

_Po i bie shkurt

A mund ta pyesni në mënyrë publike Profesor Shinasi Ramën pse s’po flet për 9 a 10 marsin e 1991 për atë që ndodhi në Portin e Durrësit tek anija “Partizani” ku ishim rreth 1000 veta dhe prisnim që anija jonë të nisej.

Anija jonë nuk u nis!! I vetmi që vinte rreth e qark ishte Shinasi Rama me një rryp të kuq në ballë dhe mundohej të na mbushte mendjen të qëndronim dhe të mos niseshim. Arriti deri aty ku tha, “I kemi dërguar Ramiz Alisë peticion dhe do të nisemi”. Qëndruam deri në mesnatë pastaj ndodhi që anija u sulmua nga ish-Reparti 326.

Ne u rrahëm në mënyrë brutale nga forcat e policisë dhe Shinasiu duhet të flasë se cili ishte roli i tij në këtë situatë.

Po pyetja ime për zotërinë Profesor Rama është: A e ka vra ndërgjegjja ndonjëherë për ato çuna që ishin në bash të anijes “Partizani” ku bënë me të vërtetë qëndresë, pasi TI ja mbushe mendjen si “radikal” që ishe dhe më pas Morgu i Durrësit u mbush plot me viktima të anijes “Partizani”. Çfarë mendon sot? Dhe pse se tregon si ngjarje ashtu si tregon historitë e lavdishme të tijat.

Me nderime

Eugen Shehu, Leipzig_



*Eksodi me anije*

Në ditët e para të marsit të vitit 1991 rreth 100 mijë persona të dëshpëruar nga sistemi komunist braktisën vendin, kryesisht drejt Greqisë në masën 76 për qind dhe Italisë 24 për qind. Eksodi i marsit me anijet shqiptare do të mbetej për një kohë të gjatë në mendjet e evropianëve, si një veprim që nuk ishte parë të ndodhte ndonjëherë.

Revolta ndaj diktaturës, e akumuluar për vite të tëra, shpërtheu në këto eksode historike me përmasa të mëdha. Edhe më pas shqiptarët, në mënyrë klandestine, në kërkim të një jete më të mirë, do të largoheshin, kryesisht drejt fqinjëve Greqisë dhe Italisë që, ndonëse me pak vështirësi, e përtypën këtë situatë të vështirë të shqiptarëve. Ishin përhapur lajme se do të kishte eksod në Durrës.

Menjëherë nga i gjithë vendi shpërthyen shtetas shqiptarë në Portin e Durrësit. Në një raport të Drejtorisë së Policisë Popullore thuhej se, Forcat e Policisë në Durrës kishin vlerësuar situatën qysh më parë dhe për këtë qëllim kishin ushtruar kontrolle në periferi të Durrësit, duke mundur kësisoj të largojnë rreth 1 mijë shtetas. Ishin kryesisht të rinj, por nuk mungonin as gratë dhe fëmijët. Midis shtetasve që tentonin të hynin në mjete lundruese dhe policisë ishte zhvilluar një përleshje e ashpër.

Pas tërheqjes të grumbulluarit kishin shkatërruar në dëshpërim e sipër objekte tregtare të Durrësit. Përfaqësuesit e forcave të rendit, me mjete të ndryshme, i kishin komunikuar të grumbulluarve se nuk ishin të vërteta lajmet për anije që prisnin të merrnin refugjatë. Si edhe kuptohej, askush nuk i kuptonte apo besonte fjalët e forcave të rendit.

Në derën e Portit të Durrësit ishte krijuar në këtë mënyrë një “digë” e Policisë së Durrësit, dy batalioneve të sigurisë së rendit, Repartit Nr.326. midis turmës dhe forcave të rendit filloi përplasja. Turma hodhi në drejtim të tyre gurë e mjete të tjera për të bërë të mundur çarjen e “digës”. Policia ndërhyri me shkopinj gome, për të bërë të mundur çarjen e turmës, e cila kishte bërë tre barrikada, në largësi 20–30 metra nga njëra–tjetra. Plagosje të shumta ndodhën midis të dy “palëve”.

Nga mjediset afër, mbi forcat e rendit, hidheshin vazo me lule, pllaka betoni, tulla, etj. Kjo “betejë” vazhdoi për rreth 3 orë. Nuk dihej sa do të vazhdonte, nëse nuk do të ndërhynte makina ujëshpërndarëse mbi turmën. Në kthim, turma theu e dogji gjithçka që gjeti rrugës. Gjatë rrugës, ajo hodhi parulla të tilla si “Enver – Hitler”, “Poshtë qeveria”, “Poshtë policia”, etj. Në orën 13:00, turma ishte shpërndarë.

Pas dy orësh, disa të rinj nga Durrësi e Kavaja, u grumbulluan para Degës së Punëve të Brendshme Durrës, duke hedhur gurë e mjete të forta aty. Policia qëlloi në ajër. Pastaj këtu kanë ardhur përfaqësuesit e Partisë Demokratike, Azem Hajdari dhe Arben Imami. Këta i kanë folur turmës, duke i thënë se qeveria i kishte të gjitha fajet, por zgjedhjet duhet të bëheshin me qetësi, pa veprime të dhunshme.

Sipas njoftimit në fjalë, turma ishte larguar, por pas disa minutash ishte parë sërish në Bulevardin e Durrësit, duke hedhur parullat: “Enver–Hitler”, “Poshtë Ramiz Alia”, “Rroftë Partia Demokratike”, “Liri–Demokraci”. Edhe këtu pati një përleshje me policinë.

Syri

----------

